# Vet wanting to use her benefits in Italy



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello

I am retired from both corporate life and the military in the US. I am looking at moving to Italy, are there any vets who have used their VA loan when buying in Italy or for that matter any European country? If there is anyone here that could shed some light I would greatly appreciate it.

Giada


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

RachelGiada said:


> Hello
> 
> I am retired from both corporate life and the military in the US. I am looking at moving to Italy, are there any vets who have used their VA loan when buying in Italy or for that matter any European country? If there is anyone here that could shed some light I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Giada


got me of on the wrong track there for a minute i beeing english thought you were a vet a animal docter but good luck any way 

i know of lots of americans who have vretired to abruzzo , as there fore fathers went to america to work


----------

